# Headed out to survive can only bring 6 bands to last a year what to bring?



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I am preparing to go on a survival TV show. I can only bring 6 extra bands. What is the best flat band to be stuck with for the duration?.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dont know if you want flats for that.. gum rubber is probably better. Hit up simple shot bruh


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Or tubes..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Which survival show ? What purpose will you be using them ? Hunting birds , rabbits and squirrels ? What frame and type of ammo are you planing on using ? Make sure you practice plenty before deploying . Consider using a protect ant like "303 Aerospace" to preserve along with a airtight container to protect from UV rays . Remember , latex doesn't like sunlight . Whatever you decide on cut them a bit longer so you can retie when them when they break . You can extend one band set that way .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

go with Treeforks inquiries, qualify what the survival show will entail a slingshot is used for, then suggestions will flow in.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Which survival show ? What purpose will you be using them ? Hunting birds , rabbits and squirrels ? What frame and type of ammo are you planing on using ? Make sure you practice plenty before deploying . Consider using a protect ant like "303 Aerospace" to preserve along with a airtight container to protect from UV rays . Remember , latex doesn't like sunlight . Whatever you decide on cut them a bit longer so you can retie when them when they break . You can extend one band set that way .


Yes. And straight cut bands. If I wanted bands to last I would definitely get tuned into shooting a set of straight cuts. Provided they have enough zip to take small game, if that is the intent.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Linatex if you're going to shoot heavier stuff, if only for its durability.

Gear is purpose driven. What's the quarry?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Linatex bands.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Zachary Fowler said:


> I am preparing to go on a survival TV show. I can only bring 6 extra bands. What is the best flat band to be stuck with for the duration?.


If it had to be flats, I would take Alliance Sterling 107 rubber bands. Otherwise, looped small tubes, probably 1745. Either shoudl be good for 500+ shots, if not abused.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I cant say the show sighned a gag order. Im planing on hunting anything i can eat. Was going to bring 1/2 inch steal barings that way i can blacksmith some into other tools. May try my hand at making an arow to shoot with it so i can get a dear. And i don't know yet how much amo i will be alowd so i may have to use rocks. My accuracy has doubled since i switched to flat bands. I bought a bunch of different band meterials and have been trying them all out. I know tubes last longer but i real shoot well with the flats and at this point with thime being short i want to sticks with what i shoot best with.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Others with more experience will be able to give you better advise about the best band sets to use but I would love to watch the show when it comes out....slingshots in a survival situation, what is cooler than that!
GP


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I shoot one i made. Looks a bit like the scout gem 2 that simple shot sells. Its laminated mahogeny pine. Ill make a stronger one before i go. I shoot threw the forks just a bit of falow threw not compleatly static.


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Another vote for natural gum rubber. Straight cut 3/4" or tapered 7/8 to 5/8ths made just a little long, shoots almost as strongly as tbg and lasts as long as tubes. I just removed a set that had over 500 shots and showed almost no wear.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looped 1842, no doubt about it.
No flats compare in terms of longevity and power. Not NGR, not Linatex, nothing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lintex with a big pouch 5/8 straight cut you can shoot rocks and dig clay and make clay ammo for it to


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I can go through 6 sets of flats in a month. ><

I hear gum rubber lasts a while, might want to look into that.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Lintex with a big pouch 5/8 straight cut you can shoot rocks and dig clay and make clay ammo for it to


Awsome i hadint thought of that i can totaly make clay amo and fir it. Thanks i was thinking i would have to grind down sandstone or granit to make more consistint amo.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I may tie on 6 bands to the slingshot and make each extra set a 6 band set then disassemble them when im there that would give me like 42 singsl band sets or 21 if i were to go with tbg duble band sets. Id just have to tie them in the wild that wouldnt be ideal but i could do it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you take TBG into the wild for a year then enjoy your 3-4 months of throwing your slingshot at game to kill it :lol:


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

M.J said:


> If you take TBG into the wild for a year then enjoy your 3-4 months of throwing your slingshot at game to kill it :lol:


Why do you say that I only just tried on the band set yesterday and it seems to shoot good I don't know about longevity. And the fact that it takes two bands to do what one can doesent exactly lend it to being the one I should bring


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

If you have your heart set on flats, I'd suggest TexShooters LB2000 band sets (double flats in a looped configuration, proven to last 2000 shots or more) or Linatex or gum rubber.

I would store them in a small candy tin such as an Altoids mints container and NOT use 303Aerospace protectant because 1) if you store fresh, quality bands in a tin it'll easily keep for a year , and more importantly, 2) 303Aerospace can turn the rubber very very slippery in deed and having your slingshot bands come loose from the frame and whack you in the eye will not improve your chances of survival.

Also, I would recommend you wrap your slingshot frame in 2-3 layers of thin paracord so you have snare material on hand because putting out a bunch of snares on game trails during your evening hunt and checking them on your morning hunt means you are also hunting while you're sleeping.

For that matter, see if you can also wrap some other tools like your knife handle in paracord so you have some more of the stuff on hand, and maybe a bracelet and a lanyard. 
The more cord you have on hand, the better. For constructing a shelter, for lashing, fire bow, and a million other things.

Don't forget at least 2 good knives (personally I would take a machete, and 2 smaller skinner type knives and a diamond sharpener) , a tarp, a lightweight hammock and a few of those Mylar emergency survival blankets either. The reflective blankets can save your butt from hypothermia, and be used to collect rain water for drinking, and a highly visible reflective S.O.S. sign to help the search party find you.

Also, put small containers of table salt, some pepper and herbs, and a couple of ounces of sugar in your pack and some instant coffee and freeze dried soup. Some taste to your food and a hot drink once in a while goes a long way in keeping up your moral. 
Regular intake of some salt is also essential to replenish what you lose through urinating and sweating. Your body needs electrolytes to keep your brain functioning normally, and for your nerves to conduct your brains commands to your muscles.

Also, a bottle of aspirin... Chopping wood, blowing on your fire to get it going, hiking, hunting... It all becomes that much harder if a splitting head ache happens to strike at the wrong moment.

Reading, and maybe taking along The SAS Survival Handbook may not be a bad idea either to brush up on some essentials. (I've no clue how much of a survival expert you are, but everybody forgets stuff) 
The only blatantly wrong thing I've found in that book are the techniques for keeping sharks at bay in case of ship wreck. (the techniques recommended will more likely attract sharks than repel them) 
All the rest of the book I've found pretty friggin educational and useful.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

MJ has the correct answer to your question. Your adventure sounds amazing, looking forward to seeing the show.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

No comment on the bands as that's already been covered adequately, but... No mention has been made regarding what kind of frame you'll be using or whether you'll be shooting OTT or TTF. I presume (?) you'll be using a frame made of some hopefully nearly-indestructible material (commercial HDPE board, G10 or cast aluminum), because the best bands in the world won't be worth anything if your frame fails. Or---will you be making your own natural forks as you go through your stint on the program? Regarding OTT vs. TTF... I've read that bands last longer when used TTF, so that might be a good means of band life extension. Good luck with whatever you end up doing...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> No comment on the bands as that's already been covered adequately, but... No mention has been made regarding what kind of frame you'll be using or whether you'll be shooting OTT or TTF. I presume (?) you'll be using a frame made of some hopefully nearly-indestructible material (commercial HDPE board, G10 or cast aluminum), because the best bands in the world won't be worth anything if your frame fails. Or---will you be making your own natural forks as you go through your stint on the program? Regarding OTT vs. TTF... I've read that bands last longer when used TTF, so that might be a good means of band life extension. Good luck with whatever you end up doing...



Registered
6 posts

Locationmaine

Posted Yesterday, 08:30 PM

I shoot one i made. Looks a bit like the scout gem 2 that simple shot sells. Its laminated mahogeny pine. Ill make a stronger one before i go. I shoot threw the forks just a bit of falow threw not compleatly static.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks viper010 ill definitly be looking into alllllllll of that. And that totally answered a question I forgot to ask about the band conditioner. I'll know more about how much i can bring 5 weeks after I go to the boot camp for the show. I have a very extensive set of skills when it comes to survival but I won't be able to pick exactly what I'm bringing until I find out the location. And I don't know that they won't let me bring more than 5 bands that just seems easiest way to ask a question.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Please keep us posted when you get your final list of do's and dont's and the type of environment and climate they will be dropping you in.

Climate obviously greatly influences your priorities considering gear, but this even extends to your slingshot. For example, tubes tend to provide a much better longevity than flats, but in cold weather ammo velocity drops much more dramatically for tubes compared to flats, making flat bands the better choice in freezing conditions.

Obviously there will be a lot of things you will not be allowed to tell us, but the more specific you can be in describing your survival environment, the better we will be able to make helpful suggestions.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm tuning up a new OTT flatband design made of G10 that lets you attach pouch and elastic with no ties, wraps, tools, or moving parts. If you decide to go with flats -- which I agree may not be the best idea; MJ is right about the tubes, unless it'll be cold where you are -- I'd be happy to donate one for your adventure.

I also have a TTF tube shooter that offers the same advantages if you decide on tubes.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Mr Fowler,

A year and only 6 bands! You have a lot more faith in latex durability and longevity than I do.









Natural latex + environmental factors = natural deterioration. Latex and TBG will deteriorate slowly or rapidly, depending on usage and conditions. The deterioration process can be slowed down IF you keep your elastics contained in ideal conditions. UV sunlight, heat, skin oils, some metals, dust and abrasion... those factors will cause deterioration.

The shape and finish of your slingshot can cause EXTRA abrasion and reduce the lifespan of your bands if not rounded and smoothed. TBG was not made for outdoors or rough natural forks. These materials were made specifically for the medical community. Black tubes have some type of additives, and carbon black probably, to help protect them. But those still require proper care as well.

If I were in your shoes, and IF I were REALLY serious about taking a slingshot into a wilderness 'survival' situation for an entire year, my go-to person for a one-on-one consultation about tubes and flats would be *Perry Adkisson*, *A+ Slingshots and Slingbows*. He's also on this forum, but probably has not seen your thread. He's very nice, straight-up and knowledgeable about hunting with both types of elastics and slingbows. I think you could get some insightful pro pointers from him as well.

About clay ammo... Ghost, the Florida backwoodsman, knows a lot more about outdoor survival methods than most. *I am skeptical about using clay* specifically for hunting ammo, unless you have experience with making that stuff or using it. Lots of hard work and time involved searching, digging, and drying it. Manufactured clays are screened, blended, graded for quality and their plasticity properties. I would practice a lot with rocks since they behave different than spherical projectiles.

You need pouches that are made for your steel, and also pouches that are specifically made large enough for rocks.

Good luck.







:target:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

1. The Ramones

2. MC5

3. The Cramps

4. New York Dolls

5. The Circle Jerks

6. Motorhead


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> 1. The Ramones
> 2. MC5
> 3. The Cramps
> 4. New York Dolls
> ...


Lol!!! ????


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I would go with the 3/32" NGR, 7/8" straight cut or the Spanish Gum Rubber. Plenty of power to take small game and very good longevity. Keep in mind longevity also has a LOT to do with your tie on method and quality of it.

As mentioned already, cut a little longer than needed and you'll double the usage.

I'm a big pigskin fan for pouches. I have them on all my frames and some have been on over 6 months.

Latex and TBG are great stuff but not in the situation you describe , longevity just isn't there.

One other thing to consider, there are a couple frames out there that can shoot both flats with round ammo and a setup for arrows for taking larger game.

I don't know how much time before you go but you can try some of the suggestions posted and see what lasts the longest for you.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You could wrap up a pack of 50 TBG strips in a baggie and swallow it like a cocaine mule. Think they'd catch you?

If you only go hunting once a month, 6 bands would get you through. Have to make do with a primarily vegetarian diet though...


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok so I've begun to follow up on a bunch of the suggestions I've received. And after trying the Thunder band gold I totally concur with everybody's poo pooing it. Ben shooting natural gum rubber 1/32nd for the last 2 days and really like that but I don't feel confident it gives me enough power so I'll try doubling it and the thicker stuff I got over the next couple days. And I'm ordering Spanish gum rubber and the tubes that everybody suggested duraco or whatever. Going to try making some clay balls this weekend my biggest concern with Clay amo is it will be too late once it is fired. So once I make some I may try to keep it in water so it weighs more. And of course I'm working on a new frame that will be laminated mahogany and Holly both very hard woods with a couple a minutes of linen to act like fiberglass in between some of the laminates. I'll make it so that it can take tubes and bands. If I get my way I'll be bringing a pouch with as many steel bearings half inch as I can. And 100 foot roll of 7/8 gum rubber or whatever flat Banda decide to go with and 100 feet of tubes. I know a laminated wood frame isn't one hundred percent indestructible but I'm confident that should it ever break I can Whittle another prom from a natural set of forks that will look pretty sexy and shoot really well. I'll also bring square foot of leather for making couches. Is there anything else I may have overlooked ? I want to be sure have enough supplies so I can shoot daily even if I'm not hunting and just shooting to Stave off boredom. I want to be sure to really represent when I am on the show. As far as I can tell I'll be the first person since Dennis the Menace to kick ass with a slingshot on TV . I have delusions of grandeur concerning coming back from the wild and beating the world record of 25 cans in a minut on The Late Show with Jimmy Fallon


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

What width are you cutting your flats ? The only way I get power out of 3/32" NGR is to cut them wide. I mentioned 7/8" straight cuts and they should have what you're looking for, but I've been shooting 1" to 7/8" tapers and they'll easily take any small game and shoot the large steel with authority. The big thing I like about them is the longevity, and that's something that is big on your list.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you want gum rubber go with the 1/16 inch stock .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

English style 6mm solid square rubber is also famous for its very long service life. Best suited for heavy ammo like 50cal lead ball or rocks. 
Tends to feel a little stiff when you mount a new set, requires some 2 dozen or so shots to break in. But they last very very long and provide good power with heavy ammo and very quiet when mounted on gypsy tabs. Old school poacher bands.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Ya bill haze says as far as as far as accuracy it goes flat tube then Square and as far as durability it's Square tube then flat. I'm looking forward to kidding the Spanish gum rubber I'm ordering cuz it's almost flat but it's fairly sick as well sounds like the best of both worlds. But as far as my own testing of different bands the natural gum rubber 1/16 is in the lead. Of course that's assuming I can bring more than 6 bands. If it's just six bands I'm thinking I'm just going to have to get used to shooting with looped tubes


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kind of sounds like you made it on alone I sent in a application but still a no go as for clay the stuff I make is as big as a shooter marbles you can put a rock on the inside if you want more weight plenty of weight for small game I shoot mine with a rock star pouch.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*The 6mm square elastic will last over 2 years usage...use a big leather pouch (no center Hole)..12" for each side ...your pull weight*

*should be 17 pounds when pulled back till it bottoms out....Heavy ammo...5/8" steel or 50 cal lead....I use this my self...*

*research square elastic's & how to set up on a slingshot....Bells of hythe~slingshots....Good luch to you.~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

If you had teh choice, I'd say a trumark FGX FO with their heavy bands. One band set would probably last you on that rig since the rotating forks mean bands last for ages.

Also important to consider if yr shooting rocks you'll want a nice deep fork (which again would suit that rig).


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Dose anyone know of any info out there on band langht to draw for the difrent elastics. And langht verses power and speed. I ask because after trying the ngr 1/32 × 10 adl and finding it realy fast and eazily deaws to my 36" draw but un able to throw a more then 7/16 steel amo. So i tied on a ngr 1/16 ×11adl and the draw botomed out at 34". They were both the same 1" × 3/4 taper.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Zachary Fowler said:


> Dose anyone know of any info out there on band langht to draw for the difrent elastics. And langht verses power and speed. I ask because after trying the ngr 1/32 × 10 adl and finding it realy fast and eazily deaws to my 36" draw but un able to throw a more then 7/16 steel amo. So i tied on a ngr 1/16 ×11adl and the draw botomed out at 34". They were both the same 1" × 3/4 taper.


1/16" NGR is great stuff but 1" to 3/4" must be tough to draw with that taper and that medium. I know I'd have a hard time with it. I think most guys use a 4 1/2 to 5 ratio.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

fsa46 said:


> Zachary Fowler said:
> 
> 
> > Dose anyone know of any info out there on band langht to draw for the difrent elastics. And langht verses power and speed. I ask because after trying the ngr 1/32 × 10 adl and finding it realy fast and eazily deaws to my 36" draw but un able to throw a more then 7/16 steel amo. So i tied on a ngr 1/16 ×11adl and the draw botomed out at 34". They were both the same 1" × 3/4 taper.
> ...


I should have said, most guys use a 4 1/2 to 5 ratio with latex flats and tubes, BUT 1/16" NGR doesn't have the stretch of latex and 4 to 4 1/2 would work better.

You don't need wide tapers with the 1/16" to get the power, although I have very good results with that taper when using 3/32".


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sorry, I didn't see this thread until now... I'm not sure if you're one of the guys who's been emailing my wife asking for advice, but it sounds like you might be.... and like I said, give me a little time and I'll get back to you with a solution... Well I have one now.

Here's my take on it.... A slingshot, unless you have a ready supply of elastic, should not be counted on as a LONG TERM survival tool. By long term I mean no longer than maybe 6 weeks or thereabouts...

What I would suggest though is a "Stone Bow" instead... Now it doesn't have to be one of those shoot yourself in the hand more often than not devices, but something based more on a simple crossbow design...

As it so happens, I've made more than a few crossbow designs that would work very very well as a stone bow OR an arrow pusher... and you can make them pretty easy in the wild on the go...

I don't have time to make one today, or probably until this Sunday or next Monday... But I think you can kind of get an idea of what I'm talking about if you just imagine the device below not having a slingshot fork on it, but instead a bow with doubled paracord as the string and a square rock pouch in the middle....






This design is extremely easy to use and can be mastered in a matter of an hour or two by most people. And like I said, it can shoot arrows or rocks, marbles, clay balls or pretty anything you can find out there.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Ya i was the one that email you guys. My options because of the rules are limited and its looking like i will be alowes anuf elastic for the deration. Just mabey only one kind. My accuracy has increased exponentially since watching your videos on youtube. The slingshot is more then just hunting i love shooting and as long as i have anuf elastic that will go a long way to peace of mind while im out there and I'll taking small game with it while im out cheacking my trap line. I'll have to make a sling rifel and some arrows while im out there and see if i can get some big game. Any advive on my choice of band meterials. I was thinking 100 feet of ngr half 1/32x7/8 and the other half 1/16 ×3/4.


----------

